# Black Widow



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Was walking along a parking lot and saw this guy scrambling along.

[attachment=0:3ecx04rt]one.jpg[/attachment:3ecx04rt]


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

geez! i hope you have like a 20X zoom on your camera! i wouldnt want to be as close as it looks like you were. cool pic though


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

deadicated1 said:


> geez! i hope you have like a 20X zoom on your camera! i wouldnt want to be as close as it looks like you were. cool pic though


hehe, actually it was that close. I felt like that guy on discovery who catches cobras by hand... but NOT getting bit. It was moving pretty quick, so I had to be careful. _(O)_


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

thats cool. we used to catch em when i was little, and feed em grasshoppers or crickets, or whatever else we could get our hands on. its pretty fun to watch.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Did you step on it after .I hate spiders.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Nah, just let it stroll along to live another day.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

That might come back to bite you later :lol:


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

OKEE said:


> That might come back to bite you later :lol:


haha, good one. Hope not :lol:


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

You know I put one of them in a jar to show my son what one looked like and it lived in that jar for 2 years without water and food before it croaked . Please Don't send Peta to my house . :lol:


----------



## RTMC (Sep 10, 2007)

Staying aliv for 2 years in a jar w/o water and food might be a little far fetched.

I have had mine for about two years and I usually feed her every 6 weeks. You know...to keep it exciting. I used to throw everything I could find at her, but then I never got to see her grab it. Probably cause she was too **** fat to move. Now she's a lean machine.
I had another one that I didn't feed for about 4 months, and it croaked.


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

Well , you might be right but I know it was well over a year . I glue the lid on so it was a wait and see . :lol: My Jerusalem cricket die in 2 days and I was feeding it . LOL


----------



## girlsfishtoo (Feb 5, 2008)

why would you want a spider as a pet? ewwwwwwwwwww!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Hellsangler69 said:


> Well , you might be right but I know it was well over a year . I glue the lid on so it was a wait and see . :lol: My Jerusalem cricket die in 2 days and I was feeding it . LOL


**** I hate spiders, but that seems cruel. I would have just killed it instantly, I don't even like to see spiders suffer. _(O)_


----------



## Jitterbug (Sep 10, 2007)

Nice pic, man! It looks like it's about to pounce on ya! There are tons of those evil things out here at my house... haven't figured out why though :?:


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

girlsfishtoo said:


> why would you want a spider as a pet? ewwwwwwwwwww!


Ha, Ha. I actually have a couple spiders as pets, they're quiet and fun to watch feed and require very little, also I don't feel bad when they die. We've had a store bought rose haired tarantula for I don't know maybe 6 yrs or so, and recently received a native tarantula that someone caught out on West mountain. I also have a snake, gecko, and two dogs, and up until last week a millipede.

But that being said, I have a lot of black widows lurking around the house and have had them at every residence I've lived at in Utah-probably killed over 100. I hate those ugly critters with a passion, gives me the creeps thinking about them crawling around. WTF didn't you smash it? In general, I don't really mind the other spiders around the house, especially the garden variety. They are good hunters and help with the bugs, but I would still rather have a bat flying around outside as pest control, or better yet some ducks, chickens, etc.


----------



## girlsfishtoo (Feb 5, 2008)

lol my grandma had a trianchula for a long time. We lived there for a short while during that time. My sister and I always wondered what we would do if that thing ever got out of its cage. Think about it, you dont want to just let it run around your house, and if you smash it thats one HUGE mess to clean up!

Yea, why didnt you kill that dang black widdow? We used to have tons of them at our house when we lived in Salt Lake.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Those things are dead on sight... not a big spider fan....


----------

